
Show HN: A site creating automated Spotify playlists of the music about to play - sleiman
https://whatwasplaying.com/
======
sleiman
Hey guys, that’s an app I created for myself first. It will save tracks that
played in a playlist so you don’t have to do it. Let’s say you’re having
friends over and you start playing cool songs, you can have the list ready for
you in Spotify. Road trip? Everyone is asking to play something, you can save
it all and have it to remember the ride without having to add each track
manually. I would love to add more features!

